# First page load Q from a green horn/newbie



## e-rico-v (Aug 12, 2011)

Hiya
Thanks first and foremost to everyone participating constructively on this forum.

I take responsibility for possibly using the wrong Posting category...Now
I'll get to my desktop/Gmail mystery. Oh, I forgot to tell all that I'm a 'advanced beginner' pc user, or 'entry level intermediate user' and have a common familiarity with the Net, Search engines, blogs, and IBM compatible systems.

Ok, My wife and I rely on Google mail for home and business email. We first log on to Google's server in order for new mail to be 'loaded' to our in box. I understand the actual mail content, and code and programming to open and view mail is stored on 1 of Google's hundreds of servers ..Somewhere. We've accumulated 7,000 messages since migrating to Gmail and I never clean out the inbox, I let it all pile up. 97% or so of all mail I get is text based and rarely has images, but occasional hyperlinks to external web content, of course. Oh yeah, I should mention that Cox is my ISP and I also rely on my ISP to configure and provide my home fax and VoIP telecom connection (Vonage) through a terminal adapter Vonage provided me. Anybody using Gmail will know that as your page loads, there's an indicator to show and email page load status - I call it the spinning white silkworm. The mystery is defined as a silkworm that can't seem to recognize when our inbox page has loaded (or the email file transfer is complete) but instead, it keeps on spinning, filling my gleeful computing soul with a suspicion that something's broken or _____? 

Anyway, thanks for sharing your knowledge and tips or shortcuts with me!

Best
e-rico-v :


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello E-rico-v, and welcome to TSF! :wave:

I too am not sure where this should be placed... I will ask you a few questions to hopefully help place it correctly and get it answered.

What Operating system are you using?

What browser are you using?

Are you doing any forwarding? any filters? any other custom settings?

Do you use any kind of mail client? (outlook is an example.)

Do you have any type of anti-virus running? (AVG,Norton etc)


----------

